# Bathing a toddler and newborn together?



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm wanting to bath our 3 year old and newbie together. Is this possible?
I'm used to having baths with ds, so I could either have all 3 of us in the tub, or I was thinking of using this

Do most people bath their toddler and newborn separately or together?


----------



## momma4fun (Jan 23, 2007)

i didn't bathe them together

if they happened to need a bath at the very same time it was probably toddler in the tub by herself while i washed baby on the counter in the little wash tub

sometimes i would get in the shower with toddler and wash us while baby was on the floor. then i'd set toddler on the floor with a book or something while i washed baby in the shower. if dp was home he'd hand them off to me or i'd hand them to him in the shower

we've never had a very big bathtub and i'm a big momma. plus, i don't really bathe babies too frequently, maybe once a month? so i never put too much thought into it.....


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

I did, occasionally. I'd put the toddler in first, in shallow water, get her settled. Then I would bathe the baby, dry and dress right there in the bathroom, put him in his seat, get the toddler out and dressed....
It actually worked out good, I did make sure to stress to dd that she had to be very gentle/careful when ds was in there.


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

Sure I bathed them together when I had a newborn--if I didn't no one would bathe!

The easiest way when the babies were very new would be to arrange the bath so that everything was within reach---towels, wash cloths, soap,pajamas toys for the kids, etc. I'd have the baby in the bouncy seat in the bathroom. Then I'd get the older kid(s) in the tub and settled. On quick bath nights, I'd dip the baby in the warm tub, soap him/her very quickly and redip. I'd sometimes ask the older sibs to take a cup and gently pour water over the baby's legs, tummy or back. More often than not, I'd get in with the gang--slipping in while the baby was in the bouncy and then scooping him up and holding him while I bathed him. I'd somehow get the towel draped over the bouncy and place him in it and wrap him with it. Then I'd get out myself, dry off, dress and then dress the baby. Then one by one I'd get the kids out, towelled off a dressed.

Sounds complicated but it was actually quite sweet and nice. I miss having a baby baby! HTH


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I always bathe them together. [email protected] was 22 m when DD was born I had bought a bath sling but didnt use it much. 8 always have evrything I need so I can dress DD while DS plays them get him out I dont have to worry what hes up to while Im busy bathing her.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

DS2 has been bathed with DS1 since the beginning. A bath at night has always been part of his routine.

We run the bath. Toddler gets in and plays. Baby lies on the floor and has a kick around naked for a while (which he *loves*!). Toddler is washed. Baby has quick wash and splash around. Baby gets out and is dressed for bed and put in the bouncer in the bathroom. Toddler plays a bit longer or gets out and dried depending on the night.


----------



## SkyMomma (Jul 13, 2006)

I almost always bathe my 5yr old & my 3 monther together, with me in the tub. We started when DS2 was just a few weeks. We don't really bathe to clean, although I find that it helps get rid of the early stages of diaper rash, it's mostly a way to get lots of skin-to-skin contact & have naked fun in our cold house. I've found it a squirmy experience, but has been really important for my 5 yr old. Both my boys love being in the water, & taking our "Family Bath" has been a great way for my DS1 to bond with DS2 (very little fussing in the tub). We do our "family bath" about 3 times a week, on nights when Daddy works late. (Everyother night is bath for just the 5yr old, with hair washing, etc.)

The only way it really works is to have absolutely all the afterbath necessities ready before we begin - I have a prepared space on the bathroom floor to put the baby down (layers of towels & cloth diapers), daiper in a wrap all ready, afterbath toweling pjs for both boys, my bathrobe all ready, bed ready & waiting, etc.. I prepare the bath, then get DS2 settled in the tub. Baby & I visit with DS2 while he plays for a few minutes, & we strip down in the warm bathroom. I place DS2 on the towels, then step into the tub & lift him in after me. Reverse the process & wrap up the baby in the towels on the floor when we're ready to get out.


----------



## acsammel (Jul 27, 2004)

I bathed my two together right from the start. For the first 4 or 6 months, I put our infant tub right in the bathtub with the toddler. When the baby was 4 or 5 months, I started having both of them right in the bathtub together. The baby had one of those baby-shaped sponges to lay on during the time he was in the tub. Of course, the toddler always played in the tub much longer than the baby. Around 9 months, the baby was able to sit up in the tub and that's when bath time got much more interactive for the two of them.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

I only have one babe, but wanted to comment on the link you posted. We bought one of those and only used it once. The baby floats out if you use anything more than an inch of water. It would be maybe good for a sink bath, but definitely not a family bath.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

When my son was a newborn our family baths looked like this:

DS and I in with a little water. DS poops all over. DS and I shower off. DS and I back in the tub and DD is invited in. We fill the tub up and enjoy. Ds is in my arms, most likely nursing. When I'm done DS does into the bouncer next to the tub that has been pre set up with towels. He gets wrapped up, I get out and dry off. DD finishes the bath, most likely with a little more hot water and bubbles added. DS and I go into the bedroom to get dressed. DD hops out and comes into the bedroom wrapped in her towel for help getting dressed.

Now that DS is sitting up well and stable in the tub he LOVES to sit by the running water and play. I let DD get in with him if she wants but the stopper is not allowed to be plugged up. I usually get DS out and DD finishes up with a regular bath.

DD has been bathing alone since she was almost 3. DS is never alone. I might leave the tub side if DD is in with him but only to get a towel or to tidy the bathroom.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonneva* 
I only have one babe, but wanted to comment on the link you posted. We bought one of those and only used it once. The baby floats out if you use anything more than an inch of water. It would be maybe good for a sink bath, but definitely not a family bath.

Thanks for the tip









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I let DD get in with him if she wants but the stopper is not allowed to be plugged up. I usually get DS out and DD finishes up with a regular bath.

What do you mean by the stopper is not allowed to be plugged up? Do you mean you have constant running water with no plug?


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

We all bathed togather. I mean, trying to bathe a newborn without getting in...well, I got soaked anyway and he screamed. He was much more secure when I could hold him close and tight. Even with two toddlers and a newborn, we all bathed togather. It was the only way any of us was getting a bath at all!! Ah, my crazy life....


----------

